# App is released!



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

good job guys, you did it- the app is released.

Phone OnePlus One, ATT unlimited grandfathered plan

1) crashed when started the first time
2) logged in 2nd time
3) setup remotely my tivo stream box was quick and easy (first time using the box)
4) went to push play, I get a error saying you can't stream over cellular.
5) went into settings and turned on the cellular override.
6) started streaming Family Guy: Simpsons crossover episode.
7) works good, picture looks fine on my 5.5 inch 1080p screen 

Still upset about not being able to download shows when I am at home on wifi.

Was it worth the 1+ year wait, I don't know... if I didn't have unlimited bandwidth I would say NO way. Streaming is so bad. But not being able to download a bunch of stuff is really really disappointing...


but good job making true to your Sept release! too bad it was only half of what you promised.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Please cite where downloading was promised.

Recently Tivo was pretty clear it was not going to be included, so your surprise is a little bit of BS. But, if they offered downloading capability in their future looking statements previously, I would be interested to see it. 

Thanks.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Recently Tivo was pretty clear it was not going to be included, so your surprise is a little bit of BS. But, if they offered downloading capability in their future looking statements previously, I would be interested to see it.


I was surprised that they chose to exclude it, after two years of iOS providing the feature. For me, it removes the incentive to upgrade to Roamio or buy a Stream - I'll stick with my Slingbox.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Installed and setup with no crashes or errors. Tried some in-home streaming and that worked great. Got to work and tried streaming over cellular for a few minutes and that worked beautifully too. Still have to try over an OOH wi-fi network but I don't anticipate any problems since it worked over cellular network so well. Well done Tivo.. at least on first impressions/tests.

Using a Galaxy S4 phone.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

No doubt, I would like to be able to download. Streaming, however, on my phone is working flawlessly.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

The Android app appears much improved! Sign in is automatic once you've saved your credentials, and the dreaded "scanning for Tivos" screen is gone.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Margret confirms downloads are on the roadmap!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517000610495733761


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Balzer said:


> Installed and setup with no crashes or errors. Tried some in-home streaming and that worked great. Got to work and tried streaming over cellular for a few minutes and that worked beautifully too. Still have to try over an OOH wi-fi network but I don't anticipate any problems since it worked over cellular network so well. Well done Tivo.. at least on first impressions/tests.
> 
> Using a Galaxy S4 phone.


Quick update... I just tried streaming something else over cellular, and it's stopping and buffering every 10-30 seconds, so withholding my "working beautifully" review for that feature.. for now.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Margret confirms downloads are on the roadmap!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517000610495733761


I see no reason not to include downloading, since we can only download copy freely content anyway so security shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Dumb design
1 why do I see the login prompt every time the app starts.do I see facebook log in every time
2 why do I have to click watch from phone when that is the only option
3 why do I have to click record show when I want to watch it.Just start streaming already
4 wtf sound is out of sync


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ilovedvrs said:


> Dumb design
> 1 why do I see the login prompt every time the app starts.do I see facebook log in every time
> 2 why do I have to click watch from phone when that is the only option
> 3 why do I have to click record show when I want to watch it.Just start streaming already
> 4 wtf sound is out of sync


1) Don't know, this is hit and miss in iOS

2) There should be a Watch On TV button too, unless the same show is already playing on the TV

3) This is a limit of the Stream. It doesn't do live TV, only recordings, so you have to record something to watch it. Same on iOS

4) Had issues with that occasionally on iOS, usually clicking replay will fix it.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

ellinj said:


> I see no reason not to include downloading, since we can only download copy freely content anyway so security shouldn't be an issue.


Agreed.

Still bummed that they preclude out-of-home STREAMING of the content with the CCI byte, though. What's up with that? Seems unnecessarily restrictive. And that restriction completely neuters this whole feature for me. As a TWC customer, all content from any channel that's not a local has the CCI byte set


----------

